# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  2nd Gen Tacoma CB Antenna

## JRE.66

I installed a CB in my 2011 Tacoma a few months ago, but currently I am running a cheap magnetic antenna on the roof. I'm looking at getting a better antenna and I'm wondering what other people are using on their Tacoma's that works well. I was going to get a Relentless Fab bed rail mount and attach a 4' Firestik to it. Somebody on another forum mentioned that the bed rails aren't strong enough to support a 102" whip in high winds, so is this a problem with Firestik's as well? 

I also am wondering how to ground the antenna because I believe the bed rails aren't actually grounded (because of the plastic bed). Is this true? For anyone who might have an antenna mounted to the bed rails, how did you ground it? 

The other mount I was looking into is the Rago Fab tailgate mount because I've heard that the range will be affected if I put the antenna directly behind the cab. Someone else said that as long as the antenna is 2/3 above the roofline, it should be fine. Does anyone have any experience with either location? Will I have problems with the antenna slapping against the cab (if it's mounted on the front bed rail)? I was going to use a quick-disconnect so I could take it off in parking garages, etc. I'm more so concerned with the antenna flailing around while on the trail.

----------


## Rubicon

> ...so is this a problem with Firestik's as well?


It will be worse from my experience.






> ...because I've heard that the range will be affected if I put the antenna directly behind the cab. Someone else said that as long as the antenna is 2/3 above the roofline, it should be fine.


It will affect it, but having it that high will help, though it still won't be as good as a roof mount, as base location is important as well.






> ...Will I have problems with the antenna slapping against the cab (if it's mounted on the front bed rail)?


Of course it will. If it is a FS on a spring base, just use the tennis ball trick, that many others do.






> I was going to use a quick-disconnect so I could take it off in parking garages, etc. I'm more so concerned with the antenna flailing around while on the trail.


Good idea. I have one too. Just don't forget it, or a thief might remind you.


Hope this helps and I wish you good luck in whatever way you decide to go :)

----------


## JRE.66

Thank you for the help, but I this did raise some more questions:

Should I use a spring base? I wasn't planning on it.

What is the "tennis ball trick"? Just cutting a hole in a tennis ball and stabbing the antenna through it?

----------


## Rubicon

> Thank you for the help, but I this did raise some more questions:
> 
> Should I use a spring base? I wasn't planning on it.
> 
> What is the "tennis ball trick"? Just cutting a hole in a tennis ball and stabbing the antenna through it?


Haha! Always does for me too.
I would use a spring for off-road use, unless you like bent brackets, stress cracked mounting areas, or replacing broken antennas ;)
And you got the ball trick idea :)

----------


## JRE.66

Thanks for the help!

----------

